# Dutch MVV: Will my visa get rejected even though I got positive response



## sarah131 (May 8, 2018)

I got a job in Netherlands and my sponsor applied for the visa. 

I think I messed up because when My sponsor applied for the visa, I mentioned I am single and have no children in a email conversation. I got divorced almost two years ago and was in a marriage with someone for two months only. Most of the forms, I have filled only have two options single and married.

but after the positive decision they have send me the mvv form and it has more options than single and married. It also has the divorced option and the separated option.

In short, I think I messed up what should I do. My sponsor might get annoyed by the fact that I did not reveal all the details. 

The dutch embassy might reject my visa even though I got a positive response because it is missing this detail.


----------



## diaanajoy (May 7, 2018)

I don't think they will reject the visa only for this small detail. The point is you are no longer married, doesn't matter if divorced or never married.


----------

